# Frogs that house with lizard



## gormharry (Dec 31, 2010)

What frogs can i hous with a pictus gecko or*Madagascar Ground Gecko*, *Ocelot gecko*, *Malagasy fat tailed gecko*, or *Panther Gecko.*
*thnx*


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

African bullfrog


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

gormharry said:


> What frogs can i hous with a pictus gecko or*Madagascar Ground Gecko*, *Ocelot gecko*, *Malagasy fat tailed gecko*, or *Panther Gecko.*
> *thnx*


NONE!!!! Lizards and frogs shpuld not be kept together. Keep same frog species with same frog species. Same lizard species with same lizard species.

Frogs and lizards will need different requirements and also they have different toxins that could harm each other. 

Do a search on here and you will see mixing species is a no.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

If you have to ask then I'd advise you to keep species alone.

I wouldn't state outright that species shouldn't be mixed, but it requires experience and knowledge of each species before you try. Knowing their requirements and understanding signs of stress.

A bullfrog would eat all of those species with ease.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> If you have to ask then I'd advise you to keep species alone.
> 
> I wouldn't state outright that species shouldn't be mixed, but it requires experience and knowledge of each species before you try. Knowing their requirements and understanding signs of stress.
> 
> *A bullfrog would eat all of those species with ease.*


Lol, I think that was a joke!

Agree with Morg, it _can_ be done- but shouldn't, unless you know the particular species very well.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL! I don't know gullywuppet, wasn't sure.


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

it was between bullfrog or horned frog lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

my main concerns would be either stress/aggression or disease/parasites 

I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

pacman frogs mix well with most species


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> pacman frogs mix well with most species


 Now you're just being silly!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Now you're just being silly!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


me...never:lol2: still least we joke in the phib section by now the lizard section would have had him lynched for crimes against humanity well herpmanity


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

When i was younger it was quite normal to mix all sorts of random species together, we didn't know any better but thankfully things have changed - there are logical explanations now why things don't work in mixed vivaria, and deaths and 'missing animals' can be accounted for with a better and more informed understanding. I think to make things work you have to eliminate as many potential problems as possible, and a good way to do this is look at several different key areas -

Are they from the same country and habitat? If so, the chances of alien disease/virus/pathogen crossover etc are vastly reduced.

Is the vivaria of adequate size? (For obvious reasons).

Do the chosen species pose a risk to each other regarding interspecific aggression etc?.

And finally (and this is very important) - Are all inhabitants active within the same timeframe? Mixing diurnal and nocturnal animals, especially in innappropriately sized vivaria, can cause huge amounts of stress i.e just when your Mabuya skink decides to settle down for the evening, out pops your regularis toads to jump all over them for the next 12 hours or so (remember even in a reasonably sized enclosure it is likely that they'll still be that much more 'in your face' than they would in their natural environment). Interspecific stress in this manner is something you definitely want to avoid, so always try to mix species that are all either diurnal or nocturnal to avoid this problem.


For the record, i tend to keep nearly all my amphibians species specific. The reason for this is to avoid the passing of potential diseases etc, and also because i like to be able to provide exactly the right individual requirements per species etc i.e feeding/habitat etc.

It can be done but is definitely best avoided.
Cheers
Al


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a little pacman housed with a green anole. When the frog is buried in the ground during the day I can watch the anole on the roof and when the anole is sleeping at night the pacman is hopping around at the bottom. Seems their temperature and humidity needs are similar and as they keep to their own tank areas (top and floor) they never meet.
Obviously when the pacman grows a bit more things might not be so friendly..


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

j0-rdan said:


> I have a little pacman housed with a green anole. When the frog is buried in the ground during the day I can watch the anole on the roof and when the anole is sleeping at night the pacman is hopping around at the bottom. Seems their temperature and humidity needs are similar and as they keep to their own tank areas (top and floor) they never meet.
> Obviously when the pacman grows a bit more things might not be so friendly..



Bye Bye anole is all I will say. Your pac man frog WILL eat it as soon as it can. I would separate them now.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, that anole is getting eaten.


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Well unless the pacman starts coming out in the day and climbing around then I don't see when it will get the chance. Will let you know if the anole goes missing


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

j0-rdan said:


> Well unless the pacman starts coming out in the day and climbing around then I don't see when it will get the chance. Will let you know if the anole goes missing


It will be gone sooner rather then later. 

I can't think of a worse combination. 

Do you have a basking bulb set up for the anole?

Some frogs can be mixed succesfully with some lizards, with specific knowledge, reserarch and expereince and some common sense. I have a few set ups that have been running for years. But they require research not just bunging an anoles with a pacman that will obviously eat it. Oh and anoles are group animals and do better in small groups not on their own. 

Jay


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

j0-rdan said:


> Well unless the pacman starts coming out in the day and climbing around then I don't see when it will get the chance. Will let you know if the anole goes missing


so irresponsible tbh.....


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Im not sure about this but can you not put whites tree frogs with green anoles?? i have seen a lot of videos of people with mixed vivariums with whites tree frogs or red eyes and other lizards?????


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> Im not sure about this but can you not put whites tree frogs with green anoles?? i have seen a lot of videos of people with mixed vivariums with whites tree frogs or red eyes and other lizards?????


White's would eat an anole if they could fit it in their mouth.

Never take advice from Youtube!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Morgan Freeman said:


> White's would eat an anole if they could fit it in their mouth.
> 
> Never take advice from Youtube!


well said:

sinple advice if it will fit in a mouth it will be eatin. 

Jay


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> Do you have a basking bulb set up for the anole?
> 
> Some frogs can be mixed succesfully with some lizards, with specific knowledge, reserarch and expereince and some common sense. I have a few set ups that have been running for years. But they require research not just bunging an anoles with a pacman that will obviously eat it. Oh and anoles are group animals and do better in small groups not on their own.
> 
> Jay


I do have a basking bulb for the anole as living in a student house means just a heat mat doesn't always keep the temperature around 80F. I do realise that it isn't a great idea keeping them both together but for the price of an anole I don't see a big problem. Obviously if I was causing it stress or not meeting its requirements then it would be completely unfair, but its always a lovely green and is eating well (also I have mostly read that they are less stressed alone?). 
If one day this happens: YouTube - C. cranwelli broadsides Brown Anole. 
Then its a quick end and a not ridiculously expensive meal for the pacman. I know not everyone will view it in the same way but I don't see it being a totally unsuitable mix. In fact I'm not sure the shop I bought the anole from wasn't keeping them with multiple pacman frogs in the same tank, I made it clear where I intended to house it and they didn't have any problem with it.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

j0-rdan said:


> I do have a basking bulb for the anole as living in a student house means just a heat mat doesn't always keep the temperature around 80F. I do realise that it isn't a great idea keeping them both together but for the price of an anole I don't see a big problem. Obviously if I was causing it stress or not meeting its requirements then it would be completely unfair, but its always a lovely green and is eating well (also I have mostly read that they are less stressed alone?).
> If one day this happens: YouTube - C. cranwelli broadsides Brown Anole.
> Then its a quick end and a not ridiculously expensive meal for the pacman. I know not everyone will view it in the same way but I don't see it being a totally unsuitable mix. In fact I'm not sure the shop I bought the anole from wasn't keeping them with multiple pacman frogs in the same tank, I made it clear where I intended to house it and they didn't have any problem with it.


Sounds like a pretty crap pet shop seen as you shouldn't keep pac mans together, let alone mult pac mans and anoles. You are extremly irresposible in my view and shouldn't be allowed to keep animals if this is your attitude.

Petshops often dont know much and will house things together for more room and will tell anybody anything to get a sale.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

j0-rdan said:


> Then its a quick end and a not ridiculously expensive meal for the pacman



ur a twat m8.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I think hes just winding you all up just to get a reaction, nobodies that stupid to put a horned frog in with an anole, they dont call them pacman frogs for nothing


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Do anoles not get sold as a feeder food anyway? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/400812-killing-feeder-anoles-humanely.html


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Feeder anoles is more of an American thing as far as I understand it: In parts of the US anoles are just things you find in the garden. Very few people I can see buying anoles to feed.

Either way, an anole is a vertebrate, if you feed them to other animals it should be humanely. I really don't think that a pacman eating it will be a pleasant death (being dumped live into stomach acid? I don't really know much about amphibian digestive tracts). Though it's likely it'll suffocate, also unpleasant and very slow.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

j0-rdan said:


> I do have a basking bulb for the anole as living in a student house means just a heat mat doesn't always keep the temperature around 80F. I do realise that it isn't a great idea keeping them both together but for the price of an anole I don't see a big problem. Obviously if I was causing it stress or not meeting its requirements then it would be completely unfair, but its always a lovely green and is eating well (also I have mostly read that they are less stressed alone?).
> If one day this happens: YouTube - C. cranwelli broadsides Brown Anole.
> Then its a quick end and a not ridiculously expensive meal for the pacman. I know not everyone will view it in the same way but I don't see it being a totally unsuitable mix. In fact I'm not sure the shop I bought the anole from wasn't keeping them with multiple pacman frogs in the same tank, I made it clear where I intended to house it and they didn't have any problem with it.


So just to rephase, your thought pattens went like this. 

you: oh look thats a cheap lizard, lets see if surrives in with my pacman that will, as the name describes eat anything. Just because something is cheap doesnt make it right to do it. Kittens are cheap but i dont buy them and put theirbasket in my brums viv to see if they surrive as they are cheap. 

I'm glad you see that pets in your care as nothing but feeders. Oh and death by a pacman will not be a quick death. 

In addition you will also not be meeting the anoles needs, as although the environment of is ocrrect the presence of the prediator will cause hightened levels of stress and discomfort.

I have nothing against the use of feeders so long as it's done humanly. if you wanted to feed you pacman an anole/housegecko/leo etc, Kill it humanly and then offer it. Feeding a live anoles to a pacman is a horriable death. Many keeper that i know have had to do feeder lizards, but they do it humanly with minimum distress.

If you have read anything that anoles do better alone, then i suggest you do some better reading and read more accurate articles. Anoles do not do better alone, in mine and many others experience. 

Your shop also sounds rubbish, No good reptile shop iwould have completed the sale once they found out what you were doing. As, as far as I know it is also against the PSL for a shop to sell any vertibrate as a live feeder item. 

jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

j0-rdan said:


> I do have a basking bulb for the anole as living in a student house means just a heat mat doesn't always keep the temperature around 80F. I do realise that it isn't a great idea keeping them both together but for the price of an anole I don't see a big problem. Obviously if I was causing it stress or not meeting its requirements then it would be completely unfair, but its always a lovely green and is eating well (also I have mostly read that they are less stressed alone?).
> If one day this happens: YouTube - C. cranwelli broadsides Brown Anole.
> Then its a quick end and a not ridiculously expensive meal for the pacman. I know not everyone will view it in the same way but I don't see it being a totally unsuitable mix. In fact I'm not sure the shop I bought the anole from wasn't keeping them with multiple pacman frogs in the same tank, I made it clear where I intended to house it and they didn't have any problem with it.


 This is some sort of sick joke, right? If not, the RSPCA should get involved.:devil:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

j0-rdan said:


> Do anoles not get sold as a feeder food anyway? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/400812-killing-feeder-anoles-humanely.html


your a usless keeper by all means do as you please but dont encourage others to coppy your :censor: irresponsible husbandry


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I doubt the RSPCA would do anything unfortunately, I reported a shop to them about a year ago because of the way they were housing some frogs, and they did absolutely sod all about it and I never heard anything back from them, they probably had a good laugh about it! They don't seem to care about anything unless it's furry and cute, and even then they apparently put down anything that's too common, like I read somewhere on here that someone called them about a cat and they asked what colour it was, and when they said black and white they said that they'd just euthanise it in the back of the van cos they've got too many black and white cats. Dunno if it's true or not but if it is then it's sickening! I can kind of understand if they had no space for any more animals, but even then you'd think they'd try and find another rescue home for it to go to rather than just killing a healthy animal, but to put an animal down because they already have lots of similar ones? :devil:


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok I will get mr anole a new tank and maybe even some company. I think its a lovely lizard and did not buy it for using as a feeder at all, I just didn't think it would be a problem but clearly it is. Sorry to get so many of you worried, I will also mention your concerns next time I go to the shop.
Jordan


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

j0-rdan said:


> Ok I will get mr anole a new tank and maybe even some company. I think its a lovely lizard and did not buy it for using as a feeder at all, I just didn't think it would be a problem but clearly it is. Sorry to get so many of you worried, I will also mention your concerns next time I go to the shop.
> Jordan


 Ok, good- I'm glad you're listening to advice!:2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Have a read of some care sheets as well. Glad to hear your are seperating them, the anole will be a lot happier for it. 

I would also find a new shop as that sounds pritty aweful. 

Jay


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

:gasp:taking advice that never happens


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

You asked about putting a matis in with it first of all and were told no, Pacmans are better off housed alone, so you gets a Anole to put in there:bash:.

I can't see you getting a whole new set up for the Anole if you wern't that bothered if the pacman ate it because the Anole was cheap. You my friend are an Idiot.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

bahha, this is like the Fish/Turtle debate in Fishy section :lol2: "if it gets snaffled...oh well!"



richie.b said:


> I think hes just winding you all up just to get a reaction, nobodies that stupid to put a horned frog in with an anole, they dont call them pacman frogs for nothing


 waka waka waka waka...


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

I have a viv with RETfs and a gold dust day gecko, its working well!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Javeo said:


> I have a viv with RETfs and a gold dust day gecko, its working well!


thats a viv that had some thought about it, lizard can't get eaten, care requirments are simular etc

I have anoles, asian long tailed lizard in a viv with USA green tree frogs and grey tree frog and that works well because A) the viv is huge B) neither eats the other c) care requirments are simular d) i have the experience with each species to know and observe behaviour pattens. 

jay


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> thats a viv that had some thought about it, lizard can't get eaten, care requirments are simular etc
> 
> I have anoles, asian long tailed lizard in a viv with USA green tree frogs and grey tree frog and that works well because A) the viv is huge B) neither eats the other c) care requirments are simular d) i have the experience with each species to know and observe behaviour pattens.
> 
> jay


Yea my thinking was the same as yours, and I had a spare viv in case. They do work very well and I havent had a problem in the 2 years they have been together, all growing and healthy. Unfortunatly my male gecko matured faster than the female and killed her


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Javeo said:


> Yea my thinking was the same as yours, and I had a spare viv in case. They do work very well and I havent had a problem in the 2 years they have been together, all growing and healthy. Unfortunatly my male gecko matured faster than the female and killed her


yer so long as you are prepared to seperate, have equiptment on hand and have done the resaerch in some situations it can work. Mine has been running for 6 years now with no problems; tho I still keep a close eye on everybody.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

i'd quite like a mixed set up but i'm far to scared to ever try it, not only do you have to worry about predation, temprature requirements, cross contamination of diseases but with phibs you also need to worry about toxins and such, think its much easier just to keep everything seperate


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> i'd quite like a mixed set up but i'm far to scared to ever try it, not only do you have to worry about predation, temprature requirements, cross contamination of diseases but with phibs you also need to worry about toxins and such, think its much easier just to keep everything seperate


 It is. As I said before, I'm not totally against mixing if the various species are well-known to the keeper and are compatible, in enough space and have their various needs met, but it's easier not, on the whole.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> It is. As I said before, I'm not totally against mixing if the various species are well-known to the keeper and are compatible, in enough space and have their various needs met, *but it's easier not, on the whole.*


very well said. I have mixed tanks and they are a lot of hard work. it is by no means a cheap or easy option.


----------

